# Cichlids swimming up and down glass and at the surface



## evanjames

Good morning everyone. Yesterday I bought 5 baby cichlids and put them in my tank. I don't know my ammonia, nitrite or nitrate levels. I have two species of fish in my tank, and the fish of one of them keep swimming up and down the glass of my tank. The other species just chill in some caves, but these keep hanging at the top of the tank and swimming up and down the side of the tank. They don't do that always, and a lot of times they are just swimming around in caves. Do you think they are just measuring the cave, or is it something like ammonia poisoning? They have plenty of room, seeing that there are 5 one inch long cichlids in a 55 gallon. 

Thanks


----------



## evanjames

I turned the lights our about 2 hours ago, and one or two are still swimming up and down the glass at the corner of my tank...


----------



## C. King

When I have some odd fish behavior in my tank, the very first thing I do is test the water for ph, ammonia, nitrates, nitrites, (and of course, temp.) Without those numbers, there is no way to know what is going on. Use the liquid drops tests, not the strips.


----------



## evanjames

Since I had only had them for about 6 hours when they were doing that, do you think it could have been just because they were new fish sizing up the tank?

Thanks


----------



## emc7

"measuring the tank" is normal for a day or two. Worry if they don't stop.


----------



## evanjames

Alright, thanks for your help everyone. They already seem to be settling down and swimming around the rocks in the lower part of the tank.


----------

